# Kubota G1800 Front Guage Rollers for RC48 Mower Deck



## Chip63 (May 16, 2012)

Hi all! I'm a newbie here. I have been searching for a more durable option to the front guage roller wheels on my Kubota G1800 mower. I have the RC48-G20 mower deck. The replacement rollers are plastic and these only last a season of weekly mowing. I was wondering if any of you have modified or found a better roller that would last longer. I'd appreciate any input on this.


----------

